# Anyone with "Sleep of Death" issue find stable ROM + Kernel Combo?



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey guys,

I'm currently enjoying Liquid v1.25 + LeanKernel 3.1 + V6 Supercharged as much as I can. Unfortunately, I have been plagued with the Sleep of Death issue as well as my phone becoming unresponsive to touch on wake. I can use the buttons like power and hold power for reboot options... but nothing works on tap.

I never had these issues with earlier ROMs like Codename. I don't necessarily want to point the finger at the ROM since there are a lot of factors here (Kernel & Rom updates, user apps I download, user error).

I just want to go back to something that is stable w/ no issues. I love the features, but I need something stable more than anything.

I'm about to backup my SD and do a complete wipe of the data and sd...


----------



## hotshotz (Feb 20, 2012)

Anytime u have SOD try upping your voltages across the board +25 and see if it still happens.

I think liquids rom and imos kernel are undervolted quite a bit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

I have found glados kernel to be the best for my phone. And his app in the market is by far the best in my experience for kernel control. As for ROMs, I recommend Liquid and Eclipse.

I am running Eclipse 1.0.1 right now and have been enjoying it thus far. I run kernel at 700mhz/1400mhz undervolted, and the gpu at 384mhz, which u can edit yourself in the glados kernel/app.

I used to get sod's all over the place with Imo's kernels and some versions of Franco's. I found faux's to be a great kernel but only if running aokp.

Edit: Just as a note, Liquid is my normal daily driver. It isnt the ROM, it is definitely kernel related. I would give either Glados 1.27 or Franco Milestone 2 a try. If you like the 384mhz GPU OC from LeanKernel you will want to run glados where you can control that. Franco leaves his at 307mhz.

Here are some screens of my undervolt settings in glados. Has been running like this for 5 days thus far without a single issue, but I have only ran this on v1.0 and v1.0.1 of Eclipse. Hope this helps.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Don't undervolt or use imo's "X" governors if you're getting SOD's.

Personally...
I undervolt all slots by 150 and use interactiveX with no troubles.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> Don't undervolt or use imo's "X" governors if you're getting SOD's.
> 
> Personally...
> I undervolt all slots by 150 and use interactiveX with no troubles.


I dont know if the OP is having the same issue, but for me, on every "stable" release after 2.4.0 and above I got SoDs and I vigorously tested for a solid month. Tested with stock voltages, overvolting, and undervolting. Using Ondemand, interactive, and conservative. I also never used any sort of hotplugging and the SoDs were still very consistent. Would happen every single night when doing an overnight charge.

This happened at all clocks I tried which were: 350/1200, 350/1350, 350/920, 700/1200, and 700/1350. Once again, regardless of voltage used, and across multiple ROMs. Now, I will say with v3.0 I didnt have any initial issues, but my phone did heat up quite alot even on stock settings with UV, I have not tried v3.1 as I have now moved onto Glados.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> I dont know if the OP is having the same issue, but for me, on every "stable" release after 2.4.0 and above I got SoDs and I vigorously tested for a solid month. Tested with stock voltages, overvolting, and undervolting. Using Ondemand, interactive, and conservative. I also never used any sort of hotplugging and the SoDs were still very consistent. Would happen every single night when doing an overnight charge.
> 
> This happened at all clocks I tried which were: 350/1200, 350/1350, 350/920, 700/1200, and 700/1350. Once again, regardless of voltage used, and across multiple ROMs. Now, I will say with v3.0 I didnt have any initial issues, but my phone did heat up quite alot even on stock settings with UV, I have not tried v3.1 as I have now moved onto Glados.


That sucks!
I've been on lean since the 1.0 days...only one SOD and it was completely user error on my first attempt at major changes.
I do stay on the stable versions, though. Only tried a couple exp's but they held up as well.


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Jubakuba said:


> That sucks!
> I've been on lean since the 1.0 days...only one SOD and it was completely user error on my first attempt at major changes.
> I do stay on the stable versions, though. Only tried a couple exp's but they held up as well.


No kidding, I was pretty bummed at first because I love the 384mhz GPU OC he uses. I never had the issue until the version i stated before. I recently relocked then re-rooted my phone to get a clean slate and load a fresh rom with the glados kernel and everything has been smooth sailing since then. I like that with glados I can control the speed of the GPU, I am surprised more kernels or roms dont include the ability to do so.

I also love the 1400mhz slot, as that appears to be the highest mine can go stably for 24/7 use.. Franco has this in some of his exp builds but doesnt include the GPU OC, so glados almost feels like the best of franco combined with the best of Imo's to me. Granted I have been using it less than a week... lol


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

Currently running AOKP b31 with included faux123 kernel. Everything is running smooth and stable. I get adequate battery life and can last around 16 hrs w/ 3:30 screen on time.

I am going to use this for a couple more days to gauge my experience (would make about a week total on this setup) and then try LeanKernel for comparison.


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

RCantw3ll said:


> I have found glados kernel to be the best for my phone. And his app in the market is by far the best in my experience for kernel control. As for ROMs, I recommend Liquid and Eclipse.
> 
> I am running Eclipse 1.0.1 right now and have been enjoying it thus far. I run kernel at 700mhz/1400mhz undervolted, and the gpu at 384mhz, which u can edit yourself in the glados kernel/app.
> 
> ...


1+ using glados as well. Switched last night still using v6. Amazing battery life. Wicked smooth
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Everyone's comments have been very insightful, thanks. Follow up responses:
1) I have been using the stable version of LeanKernel (not exp1/2)
2) I tried Milestone 2 with the same results (on Liquid 1.1/1.2/1.25)
3) I tried OV by .25 on the lowest frequency; didn't have an effect. I tried on both LeanKernel & Milestone 2. I also always switch to Interactive just to be safe. Still no change.
4) @RCantWell -- are you able to consistently reproduce this issue? I think SoD is related to our radios (my theory). I don't recall having this issue with stock radios. 
5) My battery outright sucks right now... Android OS has been hogging battery. If you're running V6 now, and you install a new Kernel, how do you properly setup V6 again? Do you just run it all over again? Do I have to clear davlik cache?


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

lilfleck said:


> 4) @RCantWell -- are you able to consistently reproduce this issue? I think SoD is related to our radios (my theory). I don't recall having this issue with stock radios.


Yes, extremely consistent and reproduceable. I literally experimented for a month. My SoD's only occurred during overnight charges, except for the occasional one when I first got the phone rooted, which I attributed to the widget for SetCPU, which I no longer use.

As for my SoD's with Imo kernels, like I said, the results were 100% the same across all of my attempts to remedy it regardless of which version of the kernel I was using (above 2.4.0, and also including 2.4.0). It happened across multiple ROMs and Radios flashed over the course of the month.

I would highly recommend purchasing the glados app and using his kernel to see if it works for you. I have seen improvements on battery life, speed, smoothness, stability, and especially heat. I have also ran Faux on liquid, which worked well, but just felt slightly off (if that makes sense), and seems to work best with AOKP.

Edit: If you do believe it is the radios, you can always flash back to stock.

*4.0.2 (ICL53F) radio package*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (from official factory images provided by google)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]CDMA Radio Version - EK05[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]LTE Radio Version - EK02[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]MD5: a12743e6d3b80734831f69502bdae29b[/background]

http://rootzwiki.com...adiosbasebands/


----------



## RCantw3ll (Feb 2, 2012)

Also, you can try Eclipse if you want, but it is pretty basic at this point. Right now it is mostly just a cleaned up 4.0.4 ASOP with some of the essential mods, but it runs VERY well. I believe the stock kernel is just the actual stock 4.0.4 kernel, but I could be wrong. Link is below.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/22280-rom-eclipse-v101-4812/


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Any PatientZero build with any LeanKernel = pure gold for me. Unreal performance and stable.

With Franco or Trinity I always get 1-2 SODs a day.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Installed glados and no sod yet. It's only been 15hrs or so. But my battery life is terrible!! 97% at bed, 75% at wake... Wtf. 

























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

What tool are you using to monitor your CPU/Battery?

I use CPUSpy and BetterBatteryStats... but that app looks interesting (it looks like a combo of the two).


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Badass Battery Monitor. It is definitely a combination of the two. I uninstalled BetterBatteryStats once I found this.

As you can see from the screens, this was over an 8hr period (while I slept). Wifi is set to always on--although when I wake up, wifi is off and auto connects once i turn the screen on... strange. I disabled juice defender, and it shouldn't be doing this.


----------



## bmcclure937 (Jun 16, 2011)

lilfleck said:


> Badass Battery Monitor. It is definitely a combination of the two. I uninstalled BetterBatteryStats once I found this.
> 
> As you can see from the screens, this was over an 8hr period (while I slept). Wifi is set to always on--although when I wake up, wifi is off and auto connects once i turn the screen on... strange. I disabled juice defender, and it shouldn't be doing this.


Do you use the "Pro" version or the free version? I have looked at Badass Battery Monitor before... but did not use it.


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the free version.


----------

